# Another Crazy Spring/Summer 2009 Shoe



## Sunshine80 (Sep 30, 2008)

Watch those nose jobs, (rich) fashionistas!

We 'fear' there'll be lots of Park Avenue/Hollywood red carpet face plant stories heading our way in the spring.

Next season's shoes are sky high!

The latest pair of shoes to commanded attention popped up at the *Christian Dior* show in Paris on Monday.

What do you think?

We've named them the babymomma shoe.

Doesn't the heel look like a pagan fertility god idol?

Source: Celebrity gossip juicy celebrity rumors Hollywood gossip blog from Perez Hilton Blog Archive Another Crazy Spring/Summer 2009 Shoe

Would you wear these?


----------



## MissManda (Sep 30, 2008)

Interesting. I wouldn't wear them I would break my neck. Look a little stripper-ish to me.


----------



## Karren (Sep 30, 2008)

Yeah... Crazy is the right word for sure!! Lol


----------



## Johnnie (Sep 30, 2008)

I like it all except for the heel.


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 30, 2008)

uh huh, I totally MissManda!

No, I would not wear


----------



## Adrienne (Sep 30, 2008)

I think those are ugly, couldn't imagine ever finding an occasion to actually wear them


----------



## -Chelsey- (Sep 30, 2008)

Maybe good for Halloween? lol


----------



## Sunshine80 (Sep 30, 2008)

Originally Posted by *-Chelsey-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Maybe good for Halloween? lol LMAO! they are so not appealing to me either


----------



## magneticheart (Sep 30, 2008)

Jeez, those are high! Her calf muscles must be so stretched out, ouch.


----------



## Lucy (Sep 30, 2008)

wow! i wouldnt wear them but i think they're pretty cool!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Sep 30, 2008)

I kno, rite?! Where are you supposed to wear them?


----------



## daer0n (Sep 30, 2008)

Oh god, there is no way you'd catch me dead in those


----------



## g10 (Sep 30, 2008)

I think they are ugly, I would never wear them.


----------

